# Kansas buck



## PCM (Nov 24, 2019)

Wow!! Congratulations.


----------



## clafata17 (Oct 13, 2017)

PCM said:


> Wow!! Congratulations.


Thank you!


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice… makes me wish I lived in the Midwest…


----------



## R_A_Davis (Dec 15, 2021)

Stud!


----------



## Ajbradley (Oct 23, 2015)

Nice!!


----------



## NickRedden66 (12 mo ago)

Dandy


----------



## MountNMan57 (Oct 1, 2020)

Great buck and mount!


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Very nice buck! Congrats!!


----------



## Dgundy (10 mo ago)

Nice buck....great looking mount too.


----------



## Iso pro (May 13, 2020)

That's a dang ole big un


----------



## Dustin Clays (Dec 6, 2021)

Very nice!


----------



## hornaddiction (Nov 27, 2004)

Sweet buck, congrats!


----------



## Nicka1395 (Oct 15, 2018)

Wide dude! Great buck


----------



## Bullzeyetony (9 mo ago)

Congrats that’s a sure nuff good un.


----------



## Huntthat (Nov 19, 2010)

That’s a cool mount! Nice buck


----------



## groundsize (7 mo ago)

Wow he is wide! mount looks great!


----------



## Ozatonka_British_Labs (5 mo ago)

Great buck!


----------



## JPaul1993 (9 mo ago)

Nice buck and great mount!


----------



## mike keithly (Nov 7, 2005)

good looking deer


----------



## azjim (11 mo ago)

What did he score?


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

rifle ?


----------

